# Bartstool Sports Gang



## MirrorNoir (Feb 6, 2022)

Figure I would start a thread for Barstool Sports, since they are sports related and do videos and sport event stuff (like Billy fighting Jose Canseco and such). 

Been following the road trip blog Barstool is doing with Billy and PFT and it's funny reading Billy's drunken frat boy antics and PFT editing the blogs and having to provide context/correct Bill's text about the trip and his antics and stuff.


----------



## MirrorNoir (Feb 7, 2022)

The Barstool Road Trip Blogs by Billy "The Intern" Football



			https://www.barstoolsports.com/blog/3404590/drive-to-the-405-day-1-diary-of-life-on-the-road-by-billy-football-edited-by-pft
		




			https://www.barstoolsports.com/blog/3404661/drive-to-the-405-day-2-diary-of-life-on-the-road-by-billy-football-edited-by-pft
		




			https://www.barstoolsports.com/blog/3404771/drive-to-the-405-day-3-diary-of-life-on-the-road-by-billy-football-edited-by-pft
		




			https://www.barstoolsports.com/blog/3404809/drive-to-the-405-day-4-diary-of-life-on-the-road-by-billy-football-edited-by-pft


----------

